
$50,000 Prize For Top Company At TechCrunch20 - zx76
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/05/50k-prize-for-top-company-at-techcrunch20/
======
gibsonf1
Wow - what is not to like about this, except for the deadline today and the
commitment not to launch until their event. We're definitely applying for it
with <http://www.streamfocus.com> .

